# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Effexor vanwege paniekaanvallen

## Oki07

Ik had al eens eerder hier wat berichtjes geschreven, maar die zijn nu weg, omdat ik per ongeluk verbannen was. Dat is nu opgelost en ik kan weer schrijven. Ik slik nu vier weken efexor. Twee weken 37,5 mg, 2 weken 75 mg en nu sinds zaterdag 150 mg. Volgens mijn huisarts moeten we langzaam opbouwen totdat we de juiste dosis hebben. Ik merk er nog niet heel veel van. Soms denk ik dat ik iets minder snel paniekaanvallen heb, maar ik weet het niet zeker. Ik heb geen last meer van bijwerkingen, behalve af en toe wat duizeligheid en een wat wazig gevoel in mijn hoofd. Ik lees alleen dat de meeste mensen het redden met 75 mg efexor en dat baart mij zorgen. Ik slik toch niet teveel? Wanneer zou ik echt van die paniekaanvallen af moeten zijn?

Groetjes Femke

----------


## Oki07

Is er niemand die hier ervaring mee heeft?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik slik al jaren Sipralexa tegen angstaanvallen en ik moet zeggen dat helpt me prima..
Met Effexor heb ik helaas helemaal geen ervaring...maar ik weet wel dat het effect pas na 6/8weken gebruik écht duidelijk merkbaar word. Ik hoor hier echter veel verhalen van leden die heel moeilijk van de effexor afkomen..daar maak ik me een beetje zorgen over wat jou betreft..hoe hoger de dosis,hoe moeilijker je ervan af raakt lijkt me.
Als ik jou was zou ik de arts eens vragen of hij/zij wel voldoende ervaring heeft met het produkt en het verhogen van de dosis..ik vind het allemaal nogal snel verhoogd worden persoonlijk! 
En daarbij ben ik persoonlijk niet voor effexor; heb je hiervoor al andere AD's geprobeerd?

Sterkte in ieder geval en laat iets weten ok?
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Hallo Oki daar ben ik ook weer. Je slikt 150mg en vraagt of dat niet te hoog is. Sommige mensen reageren goed op 75mg de ander heeft iets meer nodig voor er een effect optreed. Je zit niet te hoog Oki ik ken mensen die 225 of 300mg slikken dus wees niet ongerust. De bijwerkingen die je hebt kunnen nog wegtrekken, maar als je het niet vertrouwd of er teveel last van hebt overleg dat even met je behandelaar. Zelf slik ik ook Efexor maar ben het met Agnes eens dat de artsen het snel verhogen en hoe hoger de dosering, hoe moeilijker is het er weer vanaf te komen. Overleg met jouw behandelaar en heb het er is over wat jouw bijwerkingen zijn. Misschien is Efexor voor jouw niet het goede medicijn. Oki veel heel veel sterkte en tot horens.

----------


## Oki07

Bedankt voor jullie reacties! Ik heb twee weken 37,5 mg geslikt, toen verhoogd naar 75 mg en na twee weken weer verhoogd naar 150 mg. Ik heb elke twee weken telefonisch contact met mijn huisarts hierover. Ik merk nu dat ik minder paniekaanvallen heb en heb dat ook met mijn huisarts besproken. Het is nog niet optimaal. Ze begon over verhogen of nog twee weken op deze dosis, omdat het effect van een dosis na vier weken optimaal zou zijn. Ik slik de komende twee weken dus weer 150 mg en heb dan weer overleg. Overigens heb ik nu geen last meer van bijwerkingen. Ik heb jaren geleden, zo'n 10 jaar, een jaar zoloft geslikt. Dat heeft mij toen goed geholpen. Toen ik het echter twee jaar geleden nogmaals ging slikken, voelde ik mij zo ziek dat ik niets meer kon en ben ik er na vijf dagen mee opgehouden. Al die tijd heb ik niets geslikt, behalve af en toe alprazolam. Ik kreeg echter steeds meer last van paniekaanvallen. Met name in de weekends en in de vakantie. Dat was ik zo zat. Het verpestte alles. Volgens mijn huisarts werkte effexor goed bij paniekaanvallen en angst. Groetjes Femke

----------


## missm84

Hallo allemaal,

Ben sinds vandaag gestart met Efexor 75 mg 1 x dgs bij paniekaanvallen.
Over twee weken moet ik terugkomen om te beoordelen hoe het gaat, ook over de bijwerkingen.
Hoop dat het uiteindelijk wat gaat helpen.

Groetjes

----------


## katje45

Hallo Missm84,

Ik ga hard voor je duimen dat het snel werkt en weinig last hebt van de bijwerkingen. Bij de meeste mensen is dat gelukkig zo.
Sterkte!

----------


## Oki07

Hoi Missm84,

Bij mij helpt effexor goed tegen paniekaanvallen. Ik ben in januari 09 begonnen en slik nu dagelijk 150 mg. In het begin had ik last van bijwerkingen, maar nu niet meer. Ik heb nu al zeker vier weken geen paniekaanval meer gehad en geen alprazolam meer geslikt. Succes; ik hoop dat het bij jou ook goed helpt!

----------


## missm84

nou ben er aardig beroerd van! misselijk, geen zin in eten, duizelig en mn hart gaat als n gek tekeer.. en juist meer angst! (maar dat was van tevoren verteld)
hoop dat t snel afneemt en dat t beter gaat!

----------


## katje45

> nou ben er aardig beroerd van! misselijk, geen zin in eten, duizelig en mn hart gaat als n gek tekeer.. en juist meer angst! (maar dat was van tevoren verteld)
> hoop dat t snel afneemt en dat t beter gaat!


Hoi,

Hoe snel klopt je hard nu ( dus hoeveel slagen per minuut) ?
Als dit constant erg snel is zou ik als ik jou was contact opnemen met je behandelend arts. ( denken aan 100 slagen/min).
Sterkte!

----------


## Oki07

> nou ben er aardig beroerd van! misselijk, geen zin in eten, duizelig en mn hart gaat als n gek tekeer.. en juist meer angst! (maar dat was van tevoren verteld)
> hoop dat t snel afneemt en dat t beter gaat!


Ik was ook misselijk en ik had helemaal geen trek. Bij mij was dat na een week ofzo over. Ik hoopte nog lekker af te gaan vallen, maar nee hoor, mijn eetlust kwam gewoon weer terug. Daarna heb ik nog last gehad van een duf, suf, afwezig gevoel; alsof ik zeg maar niet echt op de wereld was. Ook daar heb ik nu geen last meer van. Hoe gaat het nu met je hart?

----------


## missm84

mn hart klopt inmiddels weer rustig, en soms denk ik dan ineens weer te rustig... :S
eetlust is redelijk teruggekomen! alleen sinds gister echt n super vieze nasmaak na eten en drinken in mn mond. komt dit ook door efexor?
ja dat gevoel van afwezigheid heb k ook! alsof alles n beetje langs je heen gaat ofzo..
geen echte paniekaanvallen meer, maar wel continu angts/overtuiging om dood te gaan en dat is zeer vervelend!
woensdag weer op controle bij de huisarts..

----------


## katje45

Hallo Missm,

Goed te horen dat het nu toch beter gaat. Misschien moet het allemaal iets verhoogd worden om een nog beter effect te hebben.
Hopelijk horen we dat morgen weer.
Sterkte!

----------


## Oki07

Hallo!

Ik slik nu een jaar en ruim twee maanden effexor. Het gaat goed; ik heb geen paniekaanvallen meer. Toch zou ik willens stoppen. Ik drink ook zo af en toe alcohol en die combinatie is niet goed én ik ben wat kilo's aangekomen. Ik wil gaan beginnen met afbouwen in de hoop dat ik het weer zonder ad kan. In het verleden heb ik therapie gehad en ben ik een aantal jaren zonder ad geweest. Er is nooit duidelijk geworden waar de paniekaanvallen + hyperventilatie vandaan kwamen, maar leefbaar was het niet.

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen en hebben jullie tips voor een afbouwschema? Uiteraard ga ik dit ook nog met mijn huisarts overleggen.

----------


## poppie114

hoi met esther ik slik sinds 1996 al efexor en dan 300 mg ik vind het verschrikkelijk en kom er ook niet van af als je een dag vergeet dan beginnen de bij werkingen net als of je in een auto zit met het raam open en dat je dan langs de bomen rijd en dan hoor je dat zoemen gek word ik er van echt als je het niet hoeft te gebruiken a.u.b gebruik het dan niet er zijn nog andere medicijen voor deze zijn verschrikkelijk ik kan niet afbouwen moet mijn leven lang blijven slikkenen dat vind ik het ergste groetjes esther

----------


## Oki07

> hoi met esther ik slik sinds 1996 al efexor en dan 300 mg ik vind het verschrikkelijk en kom er ook niet van af als je een dag vergeet dan beginnen de bij werkingen net als of je in een auto zit met het raam open en dat je dan langs de bomen rijd en dan hoor je dat zoemen gek word ik er van echt als je het niet hoeft te gebruiken a.u.b gebruik het dan niet er zijn nog andere medicijen voor deze zijn verschrikkelijk ik kan niet afbouwen moet mijn leven lang blijven slikkenen dat vind ik het ergste groetjes esther


Wat vervelend zeg dat het afbouwen niet gaat. Ik weet niet hoe en hoe vaak je het al geprobeerd hebt, maar een hele dosis vergeten is wel véél erger dan afbouwen. Als ik een dosis vergat, voelde ik me echt bagger. Het afbouwen gaat nu verder wel redelijk. Ik voel me wel iets gespannener, maar heb nog geen paniekaanval gehad. Zou het ook niet kunnen door met mini stapjes af te bouwen? Sterkte Esther! Ik hoop dat je je mét effexor wel goed voelt.

----------


## Oki07

Ik slik nu 30 dagen effexor 75 mg ipv 150 mg. Het ging vrij goed, maar sinds een week heb ik weer een gespannen gevoel in mijn rechterbeen (daar is mee te leven, dat heb ik jaren gedaan), maar ook vlekken voor mijn ogen. Dat is toch gek al zo'n poos op deze dosis zit. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## yingyang

hallo, ik ben nieuw hier. Ik gebruik 75mg venlafaxine(Efexor)en heb erge last van onrust, spanning, duizeligheid, gespannen kaken, slapeloosheid,het allerergste vind ik de brok in mijn keel wat de hele dag door hetzelfde blijft, vreselijk gevoel wat doortrekt naar mijn maag.
Op het begin dacht ik als ik iets eet gaat het wel over maar alleen met ozazepam neem is het ietsje minder en kan dan gelukkig wel beter slapen. Ondertussen heb ik de oxazepam moeten ophogen omdat dieal snel niet meer werkte. Zit nu op 2,5 tablet per dag/en nacht.
Kent iemand ook deze problemen en heeft iemand hier een oplossing voor?
groetjes ikke

----------


## Oki07

Hoe lang slik je nu al efexor? Ben je begonnen met 37,5 mg? Mijn ervaring is dat de eerste week het zwaarst is; je lichaam moet dan erg wennen. Maar voor sommige mensen werkt efexor niet. Mijn moeder had er teveel bijwerkingen van en is toen overgestapt op een ander ad. Misschien toch even overleggen met je huisarts?

----------


## sietske763

een familie lid van mij heeft ook paar jaar geleden efexor gehad, de standaard dagdosering,
ze klaagt echt nooit, maar hiervan is ze echt 2 weken ziek geweest, , de klachten die ze had VOOR de efexor zijn ook helemaal weggegaan
maar zegt tzelfde als jullie.......als ze een x perongeluk vergeet krijgt ze ook direct klachten.....

----------


## yingyang

hallo Okio7, ik slik nu sinds 9 maart effexor, gestart met 37,5 mg 2 weken daarna 75 mg. De laatste keer niet opgehoogd door teveel bijwerkingen.
Nu heeft de huisarts samen met mijn psychotherapeut besloten dat ik beter een gesprek kan ehbben met een psychiater ivm het goed instellen van de medicatie. Aan de ene kant fijn, aan de andere kant moet ik wéér iemand mijn hele verhaal en troubles vertellen.
Tja ik weet ook niet maar ben al van mijn werk thuis sinds november 2009. En schaam me ontzettend dat het zo lang moet duren allemaal.

----------


## Oki07

Wat vervelend! Een psychiater heeft wel meer ervaring met het voorschrijven van ad, dus een slecht idee is het, denk ik, niet. Maar dat het moeilijk is weer je verhaal te vertellen, kan ik mij voorstellen. Rot dat je al zo'n poosje thuis zit. Maarja, het is niet anders. Het gaat nu even niet. Je ervoor schamen heeft toch geen zin; het is al naar genoeg dat je je niet goed voelt. Sterkte!

----------


## yingyang

dank voor je bericht! Ja moet de psych nog bellen waar ik tegenop zie; doe het morgen heb ik met mezelf afgesproken..
tja zit alweer aan de computer, ga dadelijk maar een stuk wandelen denk ik. Heb er totaal geen zin in pfff, ken je ook dat gevoel wel willen maar niet kunnen?
Wat je schrijft over vlekken voor je ogen ken ik niet. Wel wanneer ik mijn hoofd draai dat alle beelden zeg maar een fractie later komen. Alles gaat een beetje aan je voorbij, je kijkt änders de wereld in".
Weet dat ik me niet hoef te schamen toch voelt het zo...heel vervelend.

Waarom ben je van 150 terug naar 75 mg gegaan?

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben in januari 2009 begonnen met effexor en zat ruim een jaar op 150 mg. Ik wil graag zonder en ben dus in overleg met mijn huisarts aan het afbouwen. De ene dag gaat beter dan de ander. Ik had last van spanning in mijn been; dat is nu weer terug. En ik heb afgelopen zaterdag weer een paniekaanval gehad. Ik denk dat dat ook kwam, omdat ik twee avonden achter elkaar een feestje had gehad (met alcohol). Ik heb de 37,5 mg al in huis, maar durf dat nog niet zo goed aan. In dit stadium begin ik mij zelfs af te vragen of ik wel verder wil afbouwen; op de 150 mg voelde ik mijzelf beter. Maar dan denk ik, misschien moet ik er doorheen?

----------


## yingyang

Uit ervaring kan ik niet spreken, heb deze soort medicatie nog nooit gehad. Het lijkt me wel moeilijk het moment te kiezen om af te gaan bouwen, vanwege de onttrekkingsverschijnselen. En inderdaad of je angsten en somberheid ed in alle heftigheid terug kan komen. Maarje hebt er goed over nagedacht samen met je huisarts. Je schrijft dat je alcohol hebt gebruikt,weet niet of ik dat ooit zou durven; het versterkt de bijwerking vh medicijn geloof ik.Maar wel knap dat je het durft af te bouwen.
Deze medicatie heeft wel veel impact op me, meer dan ik zou denken.
Bespreek met je huisarts of je nu misschien te snel gaat met afbouwen!??
heel veel succes met je afbouwen, zover ben ik nog bij langena niet helaas..
Werk je en heb je al die tijd gewerkt tijdens je moeilijke periodes?
Ik blijf zo ontzettend onrustig; kan nergens van genieten. Morgen de psych. bellen hopelijk snel een verbetering.

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb toen ik 24 jaar was zoloft, ook een ad, geslikt vanwege dezelfde klachten. Na een jaar heb ik dat afgebouwd en dat is twee jaar goed gegaan. Daarna zijn de klachten weer begonnen. Eerst gespannen benen en daarna weer paniekaanvallen. Mijn vakantie twee jaar geleden is er helemaal door verpest. Ik ben dus op mijn 32-ste weer begonnen en ik wordt in juli 34 jaar. De eerste keer heb ik vier maanden niet of minder gewerkt. Nu heb ik al die tijd doorgewerkt, maar dat komt ook doordat ik alprazolam voor noodgevallen heb. Dat helpt mij binnen 20 minuten rustig te worden. Sowieso heb ik meer paniekaanvallen in het weekend en in vakanties. Ik kijk het deze week nog aan en ga anders weer terug naar de huisarts. Ik heb geen zin om weer wekelijks mij zo bang te voelen. Misschien dat ik bv accupuntuur kan proberen als ondersteuning. Ik heb cognitieve gedragstherapie gedaan en dat heeft wel iets uitgehaald, maar dat herhalen heeft geen zin.

----------


## yingyang

ha Oki07, goh jammer datje het juist zo hebt in vakanties en weekenden, daar waar je juist tot rust moet komen. Waarom heb je nu gekozen voor Effexor en niet voor Zoloft?
Nee het is heeeel erg vervelend je steeds bang te voelen. Ik hoop dat het snel beter met je gaat.
Ik ben 46 en loop al jaren met klachten die ik nooit durfde te erkennen. Nu dat er iets heftigs gebeurde moest ik wel en nu komt er dan ook alles uit. Het heeft zo moeten zijn denk ik dan maar.
Accupunctuur wordtoook vergoed door ziektekostenverzekeraar volgens mij maar of dat werkt heb ik nog nooit gehoord wat deze klachten betreft.
Ikzelf ben depressief en heb sociale angst. Heel lastig. Die gespannen benen bedoel je van die trillerige benen ook vooral als je loopt?
Dat heb ik nl wel.
Watkan een mens toch al niet krijgen he.

----------


## krekeltje

neem na overschakeling van (3 jaar)sipralexa nu ook effexor 2x75 mg sinds 2 weken. maar valt aardig tegen. Ik denk dat je daar best geen alcohol op drinkt. Voel me enorm moe en moet nu toch weer meer kalmeringspillen nemen. Hart gaat soms snel te keer... en schudden....Is dat normaal??????

----------


## pietpiet

Heej,

Medicijnen zijn inderdaad niet de oplossing, ik heb een tijdje geleden deze cursus gevolgd http://www.paniekaanvalsymptomen.nl/ en het heeft mij wel een stap verder geholpen.

Het probleem zit tussen de oren en hier moet je ook actie ondernemen!

groetjes,
Piet

----------

